
A Brief Overview of the Clojure Web Stack - icey
http://brehaut.net/blog/2011/ring_introduction
======
thurn
Very comprehensive, although I feel that some mention of gcv's appengine-magic
is called for, since deploying to Google App Engine is a very attractive
prospect for a Clojure web project. <https://github.com/gcv/appengine-magic>.
It's excellent, my web site is based on it.

------
endlessvoid94
This needs to be a prominent part of any major clojure web tutorial. Most
tutorials are horrible and already assume a basic understanding as outlined
here.

Fantastic writeup.

------
technomancy
Great article. It's too bad the code samples weren't syntax highlighted; I had
a hard time following along in monochrome and ended up just skimming most of
the code.

~~~
brehaut
I'll look into fixing then. Do you have any suggestions for good syntax
highlighting to use from either clojure or javascript?

~~~
sandGorgon
If you can - could you elaborate some more on DB interaction from Clojure. For
example I dont completely understand _There are no SQL/Relational DB ORMs for
Clojure for obvious reasons_. I particularly also ask this, because most
Clojure web tutorials are written with GAE or NOSQL in mind.

~~~
brehaut
The obvious reason for no Object/Relational Mappers in Clojure is that while
Clojure has objects available, it doesn't orient around them. It makes much
more sense to treat a set of records from the DB as a sequence of maps.

For DBs and Clojure in general I can only speak about CouchDB via Clutch and
SQL via ClojureQL and clojure.contrib.SQL. I don't want to claim to be an
expert in either of these technologies, but if you have some more specific
questions i'm happy to do my best to answer them. you might find some answers
about couch in an older post of mine
<http://brehaut.net/blog/2010/couch_impedance>

